# Moin Moin



## Merten (25 Juni 2006)

Wollte euch mal kurz Hallo sagen und beglückwünschen für dieses Board 
ist sehr gut geworden!


----------



## icks-Tina (25 Juni 2006)

hey...OLEOLE......Herzlich Willkommen und hau rein ........


----------



## spoiler (25 Juni 2006)

Willkommen bei uns und viele Spass meinerseits


----------



## AMUN (25 Juni 2006)

Dann sage ich mal kurz "willkommen" und freue mich schon auf deine Beiträge...


----------



## Muli (25 Juni 2006)

Schön, dass dir unser kleines Board so gut gefällt!
Das freut die Mannschaft!

Und ich freue mich schon drauf, dich hier vielleicht noch ein wenig öfter anzutreffen!

Liebe Grüße Muli


----------



## Merten (4 Juli 2006)

Danke Danke Jungs


----------

